# Has anyone bought a vehicle in recently (6 month )



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Apparently there are some new rules re - the deposit. Has anyone crossed recently who can enlighten? What about the 10 year permit for RV's?


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Vehículos - Nuevas disposiciones para tramitar el permiso de importación temporal de vehículos

*Overview, Effective since June 11, 2011*

-Cost of permission is $44 USD + Tax
-Deposit, irregardless of payment method, is now:
2007 and newer - $400 USD
2001 through 2006 - $300 USD
2000 and older - $200 USD

========
By the way, in the next few days, the law is expected to change in regard to permanent importations. Will update if I learn more.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

kazslo said:


> Vehículos - Nuevas disposiciones para tramitar el permiso de importación temporal de vehículos
> 
> *Overview, Effective since June 11, 2011*
> 
> ...


Just got this link on the same subject. Hope it works (the link, that is)

Mexico News Headlines


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

If that applies to normal tourists, they might as well have narcos manning the Mexican border.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

dongringo said:


> If that applies to normal tourists, they might as well have narcos manning the Mexican border.


I guess I'm a tad slow. Can you explain?


----------



## bynx1976 (Nov 29, 2010)

telcoman said:


> Apparently there are some new rules re - the deposit. Has anyone crossed recently who can enlighten? What about the 10 year permit for RV's?


10 year permit for RV's seems to be up to Customs officers. I've had my travel trailer in Mexico for past 9 months and on 3 occasions have been only able to get 180 day permission. Due back at border Thursday to try again.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I guess we lucked out coming in 7 June versus 11 June or later. Banjercito is going to sit on a pile of money that they automatically collect if the car doesn't leave on time. Pretty straight forward, other than having to eat credit charge, for FMM's as both have 180 day limit. However no inmigrante or inmigrante are more interesting since the car doesn't have to be removed when visa renewed. What happens with this change is that when these visas renewed, you have 15 days to notify Aduano in D.F. of the renewal or the deposit is forfeit.
Not sure if this a change or not but if you have the right to work in Mexico while on no inmigrante you can have a foreign plated vehicle but if you have right to work with inmigrante, you are not allowed to have a foreign plated vehicle.
Thanks for the notice!


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

*Effective July 1, 2011*

The laws for importing a vehicle permanently have undergone some serious changes, here are the new requirements/costs:

VIN showing it originated in Canada, Mexico, or USA.
CLEAN title (no salvage, flood, offroad, etc) with a carfax run to show its not stolen.
Import Tax (Arancel) based on year:
--2002-2003: 10% of its value, 1% for those in the northern region
--2004+ : Not able to import this year
--2001 and older: 50% of its value, 10% for those in the northern region
PLUS IVA (I believe 16%)
PLUS other minor fees and custom agency fees

The biggest move is that the new law ended all of the previous amparos that kept the prices of 2000 and older vehicles reasonable. The industry is currently fighting to regain those discounts. 

The mystery still here is that they were supposed to publish new values of the vehicles today, but that didn't happen. The biggest complaint is that the values the Aduana bases the tax off of are huge in comparison to what the vehicle is really worth, so the hope is that the new values will be more reasonable and therefore seriously drop the cost to import. As it stands now, importing a 2001 and older vehicle is horrible deal.

The only way around the Arancel is to provide a NAFTA certificate of origin provided by the manufacturer stating that 62.5% of the parts are from a NAFTA country. Otherwise, the certificate of origin can be filled out by the importer, but it has to be supported by a document signed/certified by the manufacturer. The title is NOT the certificate of origin. If you have that certificate for a 2003 and older vehicle, you only pay IVA+fees, 0% arancel based on the value.

In November, the years to import will change. I believe it will move to 2004-2003 10%, 2002 & older 50%.


----------



## Ulev (Jul 9, 2011)

kazslo said:


> Effective July 1, 2011
> 
> The laws for importing a vehicle permanently have undergone some serious changes, here are the new requirements/costs:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the new info.
I am informed that the Baja peninsula is considered a 'duty free' zone and as
Such has no import duties ???
My vehicle is a 2002 model, I would therefore only pay 10% of it's value but after November 50% !?!?!?
it is Mexico....but that does sound ridiculous ....
Any further info would be appreciated.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

kazslo said:


> Vehículos - Nuevas disposiciones para tramitar el permiso de importación temporal de vehículos
> 
> *Overview, Effective since June 11, 2011*
> 
> ...


Can anyone confirm how the new importation regulations affect someone simply bringing their car into Mexico as a "normal" 180 day tourist?
Other than the apparent increase in the fee to $44 USD, (I paid 450 pesos last October) and the (for me) $300 deposit, has anything else changed?
Can I still show up at the border crossing/customs stop with the same documentation, (vehicle registration, driver's license, passport and tourist card), and pay that $44 fee in cash or by credit card, and the deposit by either cash or credit card? I won't need any other documentation, and as long as I return the vehicle within the 180 days, I'll get either a cash refund of the deposit or a credit against my credit card?


----------



## Mexico Babe (Aug 1, 2011)

So you can't bring in a new car, like a 2010. We bought a Kia Soul in October 2010. That's a shame.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Mexico Babe said:


> So you can't bring in a new car, like a 2010. We bought a Kia Soul in October 2010. That's a shame.


You can - If you have the dealer's invoice in your name, you can import a "new" vehicle (from the current or previous year) but will also have to pay tenancia and other fees. I don't really know any details past that, so your best bet is to consult an "Agente Aduanal".

Edit: I should add that for purposes of calculating the year, the year is considered to start in November - so in november of this year 2012 and 2011 is considered "new" and 2003/2004 to be 8-9 years old.


----------



## Mexico Babe (Aug 1, 2011)

kazslo said:


> You can - If you have the dealer's invoice in your name, you can import a "new" vehicle (from the current or previous year) but will also have to pay tenancia and other fees. I don't really know any details past that, so your best bet is to consult an "Agente Aduanal".
> 
> Edit: I should add that for purposes of calculating the year, the year is considered to start in November - so in november of this year 2012 and 2011 is considered "new" and 2003/2004 to be 8-9 years old.


Thanks for the info...


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Can You Get It Fixed?*

I love Korean cars - I'd love to own one when we move to Mexico. There is only one problem: where can you get it repaired? Where can you buy parts for it?

On another thread there is a listing of the most popular cars in Mexico. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cars_in_Mexico 

And unfortunately, Kia and Hyundai passenger vehicles are not apparently sold in Mexico.

We will sell our cars (Volvo & MB) and buy something there, like Toyota, Honda, Nissan, VW, Ford primarily because of the servicing issue. Now if you move to a US Border State in Mexico, you may be able to cross the border for service in the US, but we are moving to Ajijic and it is (I'm told) 15 hours to the border.

You will get a lot of feedback on this...and it takes a lot of thought.


----------



## Mexico Babe (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info. We will probably just sell it and buy something in Mexico then. Much simpler it seems..


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

FHBOY said:


> I love Korean cars - I'd love to own one when we move to Mexico. There is only one problem: where can you get it repaired? Where can you buy parts for it?
> 
> On another thread there is a listing of the most popular cars in Mexico.
> 
> ...


You can certainly get your Volvo and Mercedes serviced in Guadalajara with no problems - here is a link to the auto dealers in Jalisco so you can see what is available: AMDA Jalisco. Asociacin Mexicana de Distribuidores de Automotores


----------



## tdemex (Aug 2, 2011)

HolyMole said:


> Can anyone confirm how the new importation regulations affect someone simply bringing their car into Mexico as a "normal" 180 day tourist?
> Other than the apparent increase in the fee to $44 USD, (I paid 450 pesos last October) and the (for me) $300 deposit, has anything else changed?
> Can I still show up at the border crossing/customs stop with the same documentation, (vehicle registration, driver's license, passport and tourist card), and pay that $44 fee in cash or by credit card, and the deposit by either cash or credit card? I won't need any other documentation, and as long as I return the vehicle within the 180 days, I'll get either a cash refund of the deposit or a credit against my credit card?


Besides the $44 you have to pay a deposit? Am I reading this correctly? I haven't driven thru in over a year, so guess I'm way behind. Let me know please. Thanks! Terry


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

tdemex said:


> Besides the $44 you have to pay a deposit? Am I reading this correctly? I haven't driven thru in over a year, so guess I'm way behind. Let me know please. Thanks! Terry


It's almost the same as in years previous ... except now they want the money upfront and give you a refund.


----------



## tdemex (Aug 2, 2011)

*Taking vehicle into MX*



sparks said:


> It's almost the same as in years previous ... except now they want the money upfront and give you a refund.


I never had to pay anything other than the $28 fee for 6months. Now your saying they want $44 plus more....for a 6 months tourist visa? A refund for what I guess is the question.. thanks Terry


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, there has been a change and they now take deposit upfront and refund if you leave on time.
This link was given previously but I find it useful.
Mexico News Headlines Travel Mexico
If you are using a 180day FMM, then permit still matches that date. You pay deposit on entry and if you have permit removed at exit within 180 days, then refunded. Deposit based on age of the car. If you are using some versions of the old FM2/FM3 then the date on entry is expiration date of the visa. When the visa is renewed, you have 15 days to notify Aduano of the renewal or the deposit is forfeit. In this case, I guess that they keep the deposit forever(hmm 1 million expats at average of $300...what a deal) or until leave with car or status changes.
We have a number of folk here on no inmigrado visas that live part time and go back to Texas multiple times. One has visa & therefore permit that runs out 2 September. They have decided to get visa renewals early and then cross the border with the car before 2 September. Thought is that they would get refund and not need to notify Aduano. When they come back, they will use the renewed visa to get the new date.
Does anyone see an issue with this?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It looks like many readers are confusing temporary importation of a US or Canadian plated car with the permanent importation (nationalization) of a vehicle and getting plates from a Mexican State. 
The first (importada temporal) is easy and does require a deposit on top of the fee.
The latter (nationalization) can cost 50% of the value of the car and is seldom worth the trouble or expense. Better to buy your car in Mexico.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think that some of the confusion is in the title as should have been Brought instead of Bought.
The last 4 posts clearly concern temporary importation with the new deposit rules.
My question still stands. Does anyone see an issue with the car permit and visa strategy enunciated above?


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

sparks said:


> It's almost the same as in years previous ... except now they want the money upfront and give you a refund.


Looks like I'm getting an answer to my earlier questions, but I'll ask again, just to make sure.
(And the last poster is correct....the original post in this topic was worded incorrectly: should have said "brought", not "bought")

So, for someone like me just wanting a temporary import permit - i.e. for 180 days max - under the new procedures, one can still drive up to the customs/immigration building pay the $44 US fee (in equivalent in pesos, I would think?), PLUS the $300 fee, (based on the age of our vehicle), and that's it.

(Reason I'm beating this to death is because there's something on one of the Mexican government websites that refers to applying for a temporary vehicle import permit on-line, well before actually arriving at the border. I want confirmation that one doesn't have to apply on-line, but can still simply show up at the border.)

My other question concerns that $300 (in our case) charge against one's credit card. In the past, didn't Customs simply make an imprint of your credit card, rather than actually putting through a charge? Then, if the vehicle didn't leave Mexico on time, Customs could then complete the blank credit card imprint and charge the import duty against the credit card.

Now, (correct me if I'm wrong), the import fee of $300 (for our vehicle) will actually be charged against your card - and it's up to you to request a refund, (presumably a credit against that same card) when you leave Mexico with that same vehicle. It's important to get confirmation of this, because we'll be in Mexico for a full 180 days, I don't use my credit cards in Mexico, and prefer not to do any Internet banking while in Mexico. I'll have to ensure I pre-pay enough into my credit card account to cover the total $300, or possibly $344 in total fees.


----------



## tdemex (Aug 2, 2011)

HolyMole said:


> Looks like I'm getting an answer to my earlier questions, but I'll ask again, just to make sure.
> (And the last poster is correct....the original post in this topic was worded incorrectly: should have said "brought", not "bought")
> 
> So, for someone like me just wanting a temporary import permit - i.e. for 180 days max - under the new procedures, one can still drive up to the customs/immigration building pay the $44 US fee (in equivalent in pesos, I would think?), PLUS the $300 fee, (based on the age of our vehicle), and that's it.
> ...


This is the way I see it. I've been back and forth thru Laredo at least 40 times in the last 10 years. But this is new to me also. Don't forget to have your paperwork for the vehicle in order. I'm very curious as to why you don't use your credit cards or do on-line banking there? I've been doing both, plus my wife has a paypal card there and uses it all the time when I'm in the USA working. Knock on wood but we've never had a problem? Thanks Terry


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

The site I posted is pretty clear. Yes when you go to Banjercito at the immigration building, you will be charged for both the temporary permit fee and the deposit based on age of your vehicle. The refund is supposed to be automatic when you have the sticker removed and get the receipt, if within the 180 days of course. As always, keep the receipt as even more important to prove date of exit. BTW, they actually say processed next day to the credit card charged.
There has always been the option of dealing with Banjercito online so this no change.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

tdemex said:


> ...... I'm very curious as to why you don't use your credit cards or do on-line banking there?......Terry


....and Thanks, CONKLINWH

Re credit cards and on-line banking in Mexico:

My aversion to using credit cards in Mexico started years ago, in Los Cabos. I discovered that many restaurants and shops were adding a 5 or 6% charge to use a card. On my return to Canada, I contacted both Mastercard and Visa to complain about this practice, and was informed that, in Canada anyway, the contract between the retailer and the card issuer specifically prohibits that retailer from either charging a fee to customers for using the card, (or from offering customers a discount for cash). Both card-issuers stated they assumed the same practices existed in Mexico. Obviously, not so - at least at that time, in that location.
I've also heard several stories over the years of folks having problems with their credit card information being stolen, etc., in Mexico. 
So, when I realized 18 years ago how convenient it was to simply get cash from a Mexican ATM, that's what I do. I take the usual credit cards for emergency, but to date have never used them.
Just before leaving for our 5-6 months in Mexico, I do all my banking (pay bills, etc) on-line, for the entire period. Since we usually drive to Mexico - and use credit cards for the 3-4 days' drive through the US - I prepay amounts into my various credit card accounts to cover those expenses. I also schedule periodic transfers from a high interest savings account into the account (Scotiabank - branches all over Mexico, and no charge for ATM withdrawals) I use for ATM withdrawals.

I realize that credit card fraud and unscrupulous merchants are probably no more of a possibility in Mexico than anywhere else. I simply choose to avoid that problem.

As to not doing any on-line banking while in Mexico, that was necessitated by the fact that, until this year, I had to rely on Internet cafes. I didn't have a laptop to bring down with me. Everything I've read says to avoid doing any on-line banking from Internet cafes. I assume that also applies to using your own laptop at an Internet cafe.
You might well ask: "From an Internet security standpoint, what's the difference where you do your banking from....a WiFi connection at your Mexican hotel, an Internet cafe in Mexico, or through your own Internet Service Provider back home?" 
I don't know.
The whole idea of identity theft/Internet hacking/key-stroking/credit card theft/worms/viruses etc., etc scares the bejeezus out of me, and I'm not enough of a computer geek to figure out how one protects oneself from these crimes. When we hear that most of the world's largest corporations and governments have been hacked, how am I supposed to protect myself?

Paranoid? You bet.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Very good points HolyMole but where do you get High interests savings? I thought that went out years ago....lol. We're going to Merida next week and I have enough pesos to cover anything that will come up (I hope). I do have a small amount in Chase bank here in the States and will try the ATM at Banorte to see how it works and the exchange rate I get.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*High Interest Savings*



ronb172 said:


> Very good points HolyMole but where do you get High interests savings? I thought that went out years ago....lol.


Ah, like everything else in life, "High Interest savings" is relative. In my case, I park my cash in one of those "virtual banks" that charges no fees, while currently paying....are you sitting down?.....2% on all deposits.... which is still a tad above what a 1 year Guaranteed Investment Certificate is currently paying.

Our major banks in Canada, meanwhile, are currently paying close to 0% on deposits within my range.


----------



## tdemex (Aug 2, 2011)

*ATMs*



ronb172 said:


> Very good points HolyMole but where do you get High interests savings? I thought that went out years ago....lol. We're going to Merida next week and I have enough pesos to cover anything that will come up (I hope). I do have a small amount in Chase bank here in the States and will try the ATM at Banorte to see how it works and the exchange rate I get.


Most of the ATMs have raised their withdrawl rates recently. depending on the amount. By a lot compared to what it was a couple months ago. I've found my PAYPAL debit MasterCard gives the best exchange rates.
I use mt debit cards down there all the time and haven't had a problem. Since I live down there and still have American bills I've been doing online banking from there for the last 8 years and never had a problem. I've even had a vonage phone with a Texas number down there and people were very surprised I was in Mexico with a Texas number.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

tdemex said:


> Most of the ATMs have raised their withdrawl rates recently. depending on the amount. By a lot compared to what it was a couple months ago. I've found my PAYPAL debit MasterCard gives the best exchange rates.......


I have a "senior's account" at Scotiabank in Canada, and they don't charge any fee for withdrawals from a Scotiabank ATM anywhere in the world.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> The refund is supposed to be automatic when you have the sticker removed and get the receipt, if within the 180 days of course.



I can't find my source, if it makes a difference to anyone I will find where to quote this from - but I read that by law they have 2 days to make refund. For people with credit cards, that doesn't make too much of a difference, but for those with a cash deposit, how would that work? Has anyone gone and returned back yet under these new procedures who paid their deposit in cash?


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

kazslo said:


> I can't find my source, if it makes a difference to anyone I will find where to quote this from - but I read that by law they have 2 days to make refund. For people with credit cards, that doesn't make too much of a difference, but for those with a cash deposit, how would that work? Has anyone gone and returned back yet under these new procedures who paid their deposit in cash?


Our experience was a couple of years ago, under the old rules, but I think the same situation would apply today for cash deposits.
We entered Mexico at Piedras Negras and they wouldn't allow us to enter because the computer showed we still had a vehicle in Mexico that had never been removed. Long story, already told previously on this Board -but suffice to say Mexican Customs allowed us to enter Mexico with our "new" vehicle since, fortunately, it was registered in both mine and my wife's names. (If it had been only in my name, we, quite simply, would have been denied entry into Mexico, and been forced to drive 3000 km back home.)
So, we were allowed entry, with the temporary import permit showing my wife as the owner/principal driver. She didn't have a credit card (at that time, one required either a credit card for the temporary import permit, or the cash equivalent), so we had to fork over $300 US in cash. We were concerned we'd never see that $300 again, because we intended to return to the US at the Nogales border crossing.
Well, 180 days later, we got a $300 US cash refund at Mexican Customs in Nogales. No problemo.

(Take this as a friendly suggestion to ensure that your vehicle is registered in both spouse's names, if possible).


----------

